# Router life time configuration



## hrsahu (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

I want to know  how to configure a target router which has two ethernet interfaces (re0, rl0), to transmit router advertisement with router life times to 0 and a normal router advertisement interval. Could you please tell me how /etc/rtadvd.conf will be modified with regards to the above?

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2013)

Have a look in the man page, rtadvd.conf(5).


----------



## hrsahu (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for this reply. I am not able to understand that how to use maxinterval and  mininterval in rtadvd.conf file. Could you provide a example with the use of maxinterval and mininterval?

Regards.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 13, 2013)

hrsahu said:
			
		

> I am not able to understand that how to use maxinterval and  mininterval in rtadvd.conf file. Could you provide a example with the use of maxinterval and mininterval?


The rtadvd.conf file follows the termcap file format, as it mentioned at the top. So all you basically need to do is check the termcap(5) manual page as well to pick up the right syntax, then carefully look into rtadv.conf(5) to check what kind of variable you're using (string, boolean, numerical).

Even so, I can fully understand your confusion because I also had to read carefully. When looking at maxinterval we're dealing with a numerical value, so this rule applies:


```
Numeric capabilities are followed by the character `#' then the value.
```

So you'd define maxinterval (I'm using it's default value of 600) something like this:


```
rl0:\
   :maxinterval#600:
```
Sometimes reading one single manual page simply isn't enough


----------

